

Updated Let's Encrypt Launch Schedule - waffle_ss
https://letsencrypt.org/2015/08/07/updated-lets-encrypt-launch-schedule.html

======
e12e
The gist: "We’ve decided to push our launch schedule back a bit to give us
time to further improve our systems. Our new schedule is:

First certificate: Week of September 7, 2015

General availability: Week of November 16, 2015"

